# Wireless keeps disconnecting



## Pandar (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi, yesterday i installed a D-link wireless 108G router DI-624 with a wireless network card DWL-G520 and it worked fine from around 4pm until today around 9pm without any disconnects or interruption. After 9pm today my internet started to disconnect from the wireless network every 5 minutes and I couldn't stay connected longer then 5minutes. How can I fix this problem? It baffles me that it worked fine for a day and a half and then suddenly just bug out.


----------



## silvershield (Jan 20, 2005)

You need to change wireless channel to either 1 or 11.


----------



## Pandar (Mar 30, 2004)

how can i do that? i'm new to wireless setup sorry
I changed the channels, and when i went to change back the setting to Super g With dynamic turbo and then my wireless just stopped working. My other computer can't even connect but it sees the connection there. Please help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are all your wireless adapters compatible with D-Link's "Super g With dynamic turbo"? If not, you'll probably have to use regular "G."


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You might also tell us if you're using the D-Link client, or the Windows client. If you have both enabled, you'll get disconnections all the time, which sounds like the issue.

BTW, I'd love to hear the rational of using only channel 1 or 11, because that's a now one on me!.


----------



## silvershield (Jan 20, 2005)

This may also be caused with another wireless router in the range of yours, possibly with the same SSID. One way to prevent this is to simply change channels. (To do so, type in the IP address of your router in the address bar (eg.. 192.168.1.1). Go to Advanced wireless settings, or the equivlant, and configure the channel, and change the SSID name from stock settings.)


----------



## silvershield (Jan 20, 2005)

Also, I forgot to say, change the RTS Threshold from stock, to 2304. This helps resolve connection issues, try turning off SSID Broadcast. This prevents anonymous users from detecting that you have a wireless connection present.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... try turning off SSID Broadcast. This prevents anonymous users from detecting that you have a wireless connection present."

And it makes it harder to use your network. And it prevents non-anonymous users from detecting your network. And it prevents neighbors from detecting channel conflicts, which might prompt them to change channels to avoid interference. And it does not deter the bad guys from using your network. For security use WPA encryption (after you get your network working satisfactorily) and forget the other junk.


----------



## silvershield (Jan 20, 2005)

If you turn of the SSID broadcast though, you will have virtually no conflict with overlapping SSIDs. I know this can be annoying at first, but once you have the SSID setup in the profiler, everything should work fine, with no conflicts.


----------



## Pandar (Mar 30, 2004)

Hello again, thanks for all the replies. I fixed my problem by switching channels. Had to reduce my settings to Super G without Turbo. Don't notice a differnce. Thanks again all! and i'll look up that SSID method aswell.


----------

